# Scanner Photo



## Galanw (Jun 7, 2006)

When I saw that a scanner could get a decent picture, I thought I would take a stab at posting my latest snakewood (Comfort). I was thinking about creating a photo setup, but I think I'll just stay in the workshop for now.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 7, 2006)

Scanners can be OK for small object pictures. To make it look a little better, buy a variety of colors of the square felt sheets sold at Wal-Mart. Using those as a background will ehance your pens. They cost about 39 cents each.


----------



## gerryr (Jun 7, 2006)

You can also edit the scanned image with a photo editing package like Picasa which is free.


----------



## Fangar (Jun 7, 2006)

Very nice pen. 

Scanner images have no depth in relation to a properly lighted and displayed pen.  There really is not much work to a decent photo setup.  Mostly it is in the camera settings.

Fangar


----------



## Galanw (Jun 7, 2006)

I did a little lightening and sharpening in Paint Shop Pro. And I will try using other backgrounds. But I know that it will never match a good photo setup.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 7, 2006)

For a scanner picture it is brilliant, I am still struggling to get decent pictures too.[]


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 3, 2006)

All mine are done on a scanner.

However, I really do need to get a digital camera and have my photographer friend come and set me up a little picture taking set. He recommends a seamless BG too.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi all, 
I have been reading this topic with interest as I really struggle to take decent pics. I'm sure its not the camera's fault cos I can't even set the video machine!!! Having seen this scanned pic, I would be happy with results like that. I just dragged my old scanner out of the loft and tried to hook it up. Big mistake!! I didn't have the driver, so went online to get one. Another big mistake!! The short story is I threw my toys out of the cot. Almost chucked the my pc out the door with the scanner! 
If anyone has a Kodak DX6490, could you please give me some clues on how to take decent close ups? And now that I need a new scanner, are they all the same-is? If I paid a couple of bucks more would it give better pics than a budget job?
Kaspar, why don't you post pics of your scanned pens?

Looking forward to any advice
Thanks
Skiprat


----------



## johncrane (Nov 30, 2006)

skiprat kaspar scanned pen photos are some of the best trust me []


----------



## Penmonkey (Nov 30, 2006)

Purty pen!


----------



## TBone (Nov 30, 2006)

I like the pen and you get better results from a scanner than I did


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 1, 2006)

I have scanned pictures in the past and they look like a "representatiopn of the pen.
It does not come slose to a crisp clear picture.If you take time withthe settings as Fangar said there is no need for editing.
I use no light tents or fancy set ups.
My pictures are exactly what I am seeing in real life.
A scanned "picture" of a pen is not even close no matter how "good" it looks.


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 1, 2006)

Did I heard the pen crack??????????????????


----------



## pete00 (Dec 1, 2006)

interesting , not a bad pic....


----------



## bob393 (Dec 1, 2006)

It came out better than I would have expected. Not bad.


----------

